# How do you export BlackBerry contact info to Excel?



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

I synced my BlackBerry Curve (BlackBerry OS 6) with the 'BlackBerry Desktop Software' Version 7 PC application , but don't see any option for exporting it to Excel.


----------



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

Found the answer on YouTube. Searched: how to export BlackBerry to excel. 

BlackBerry saves all the contacts in a folder in your user file, something like this:
c:/user/NAME/contacts
And in that folder there's a windows built in function/button "export".


----------

